# How to get rid of negative wifi ratings?



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

I got mistaken negative wifi ratings.
Is there any way I can talk to someone about this? And get it taken away.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 6, 2015)

Mistaken wifi ratings my A**. You gave two people, myself included, negative wifi ratings because you REFUSED to follow my town rules by running. The other person didn't even do anything, they just called you out on breaking my rules in my town (they were also a visitor).


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 6, 2015)

Are you joking? You told us you didn't read the op and you were asked to stop several times. If anything, ours deserved to be removed as we followed the rules. Also going back and asking for payment after stating you would work for free is rude. I don't consent my negative rating on your page to be removed.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

This is what I would like to chat with staff about.
I'm staying calm.
I don't want to talk about this unless it's with a member of staff. Sorry, I apologise for giving you guys a bad day.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 6, 2015)

If you didn't follow their rules, you deserve the negative ratings and your "revenge" negative ratings to them should be removed. My opinion at least .


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Kirito said:


> If you didn't follow their rules, you deserve the negative ratings and your "revenge" negative ratings to them should be removed. My opinion at least .



I didn't break the rules, they were misunderstood. I didn't really do revenge ratings because I gave them there ones first. I had a bad experience when I helped them out for free.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint, please stop sending me PMs trying to justify your actions. It's not making it any better on your end.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> I didn't break the rules, they were misunderstood. I didn't really do revenge ratings because I gave them there ones first. I had a bad experience when I helped them out for free.



You gave us revenge ratings because you knew your actions were against the rules and you acknowledged you _DID NOT_ read the rules several times. Also you wanted payment after telling Kuseiro you would work for free so don't act like you're doing her any favors when you said you would work for free...


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, you broke the rules, and according to the host, they told you to stop running but you didn't. If you can't be respectful to their rules then what do you expect to get from the host? 

If you want to talk to a mod, PM them about the situation.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

If you had to be asked multiple times to stop something, that's the problem right there. Just stating my opinion.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 6, 2015)

I reported this thread, so hopefully a moderator comes over, looks at the situation, and helps resolve you all's problem.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Hopefully, I didn't run. It was 'little bursts of running' which was lag. I was having a bit of lag on it so it was lag. They are just misunderstood. I didn't break any rules

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't ask for anyone's opinion. I just want to know how to get rid of it..


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Hopefully, I didn't run. It was 'little bursts of running' which was lag. I was having a bit of lag on it so it was lag. They are just misunderstood. I didn't break any rules



Before you were even _aware of the rules_ you were running freely around her map. You then agreed to stop and then stated later it was "too hard" and you were "forgetting" she then asked you to stop again and we all witnessed you doing it later...


----------



## Bowie (Jul 6, 2015)

The rating system is designed to ensure people know what they're in for when they let people into their towns. If there's a chance Slammint will do this again, the ratings should stay there.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> The rating system is designed to ensure people know what they're in for when they let people into their towns. If there's a chance Slammint will do this again, the ratings should stay there.



Once again, I didn't ask for anyone's opinion. I'm only going to discuss this with staff. Then I will say my side.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Once again, I didn't ask for anyone's opinion. I'm only going to discuss this with staff. Then I will say my side.



That kinda implies you've got something to hide here. Why not share with us your side of the story?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> That kinda implies you've got something to hide here. Why not share with us your side of the story?



Because you are not staff, and this is mod matters only. I don't want to break the rules by escalating a argument to.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

But you posted it into the open, you're bound to get people's. You were better off just PMing the problem.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah, I'm new who are staff?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Because you are not staff, and this is mod matters only. I don't want to break the rules by escalating a argument to.



Fair enough. You already said that you ran due to lag, though. You also supposedly admitted to not reading the rules the host had set. You're not in the right here.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Because you are not staff, and this is mod matters only. I don't want to break the rules by escalating a argument to.



If you didn't want to escalate an argument then why did you keep PMing me after I said several times to not PM me again with your excuses? Plus making a thread like this is bound to draw attention...idk even.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

It's been a month, you should have seen at least a few by now.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Fair enough. You already said that you ran due to lag, though. You also supposedly admitted to not reading the rules the host had set. You're not in the right here.



The first set of rules I admit I did break but only because I couldn't read the tiny writing without my glasses. After that I appologised and didn't break one rule.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah but I don't remember anyone's names 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm locking this thread, it's getting too out of hand.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> The first set of rules I admit I did break but only because I couldn't read the tiny writing without my glasses. After that I appologised and didn't break one rule.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yeah but I don't remember anyone's names



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

How do I lock it? Lol


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> How do I lock it? Lol



only mods can lock threads here. i already reported (and others have too) this thread. i also reported your PMs to me.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> The first set of rules I admit I did break but only because I couldn't read the tiny writing without my glasses. After that I appologised and didn't break one rule.



Well, that's enough reason for you to keep the ratings. You broke a rule. You're sorry. If you're sorry, you accept the rating. You made a mistake, and that's okay, but you need to deal with the consequences of that.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Well, that's enough reason for you to keep the ratings. You broke a rule. You're sorry. If you're sorry, you accept the rating. You made a mistake, and that's okay, but you need to deal with the consequences of that.



You can't give someone a bad rating because they helped out for 2 hours for free and they couldn't read the rules -____-


----------



## daniduckyface (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> You can't give someone a bad rating because they helped out for 2 hours for free and they couldn't read the rules -____-



You then asked if you could be paid later on after she mentioned that the other user and i could split the dlc/unorderable gifts after we were finished....


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> You can't give someone a bad rating because they helped out for 2 hours for free and they couldn't read the rules -____-



You still broke the rules; I know you're sorry, but you're going to have to deal with it because you acknowledging that you hadn't read the rules and broke them is on your part.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Not talking to anyone anymore. I just want to know any staff that are online.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Not talking to anyone anymore. I just want to know any staff that are online.



I gave you the link to the staff members earlier up on this page.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

It was like 2 seconds *facepalm*. Negative wifi ratings are for negative things.
I don't know how breaking a rule by accident for 2 seconds is negative.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It was like 2 seconds *facepalm*. Negative wifi ratings are for negative things.
> I don't know how breaking a rule by accident for 2 seconds is negative.



It doesn't matter how big it is. You have to try and understand that the rating system is designed so people can know what they're in for when they let people into their towns. If there's a chance you'll break a rule, accidentally or not, they deserve to know.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

FFS IM QUITING. HELPING OUT IS MENT TO BE KIND. BYE IDIOTS


----------



## Bowie (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> FFS IM QUICKING. HELPING OUT IS MENT TO BE KIND. BYE IDIOTS



Well, I tried.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jul 6, 2015)

If what he's saying were to be completely true and he did apologize, I probably wouldn't give him a bad rating/remove it, but of course he's probably leaving out some stuff. Although, yeah, follow their rules.


----------



## SharJoY (Jul 6, 2015)

I think it is best to leave the thread for a mod to respond and close.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> If what he's saying were to be completely true and he did apologize, I probably wouldn't give him a bad rating/remove it, but of course he's probably leaving out some stuff. Although, yeah, follow their rules.



What? I couldn't read the rules so I broke it for like 3 seconds, it wasn't even a main town. It was full of rubbish that I was cleaning up. It was lag the second time but no one ever believes me.


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 6, 2015)

Actually that *WAS* my main town <_< (why would I pay with DLC/bells/hybrids to clean up a cycling/not main town...). I was TT-ing to get Stitches out and the mushrooms were laid out for landscaping later on. I've played ACNL with friends overseas where lag is crazy and I can definitely tell the difference between lag and bursts of running.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 6, 2015)

if you did something wrong you should deal with the consequences. now you know better tho!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Bjork said:


> if you did something wrong you should deal with the consequences. now you know better tho!!



What part of I did nothing wrong does no one understand..


----------



## Taj (Jul 6, 2015)

Uh, Mr. almighty Slammint? You're youtube link isn't working. Just saying


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Uh, Mr. almighty Slammint? You're youtube link isn't working. Just saying


Well, let me fix it because it's important.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why does everyone always call me Mr, and a boy... Does my name have anything to do with boys?


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 6, 2015)

I was a visitor that was helping, so I was also a witness to a few things.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> I was a visitor that was helping, so I was also a witness to a few things.



Finally, are you English or American?


----------



## Taj (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Finally, are you English or American?



Please tell me Jeff speaks Korean. I would love to translate F*** YOU in korean.

Also, I just said Mr because I think it is respectful


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, if what Slammint says is true, i don't think that's enough to warrant a negative rating. Although, I don't know what happened and I think it's probably best that the people involved try to work things out together with a mod.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Well, let me fix it because it's important.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Why does everyone always call me Mr, and *a boy*... Does my name have anything to do with boys?



The way you act is something to do with it.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Finally, are you English or American?



What does it matter? Manners are manners in ANY country. Just sayin.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jul 6, 2015)

You people >.>
I'm just putting down some corn here, but if you got a Negative Rating for a reason (not following rules) and there were multiple witnesses....and you're trying to get rid of it... uh.. yeah. That says something about you XD


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 6, 2015)

neester14 said:


> Please tell me Jeff speaks Korean. I would love to translate F*** YOU in korean.
> 
> Also, I just said Mr because I think it is respectful



I don't...


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 6, 2015)

I just read this thread. I wasn't going to comment, but now I am. Just from what I have read, I see that you got a bad wifi rating, and then in turn left some bad wifi ratings because they left you one. That in itself is questionable IMO. I am not going to get into it because I am NOT a mod and I truly believe this situation can prob only be fixed by a mod, not by arguing on this thread.  If you don't agree with a wifi rating, contact a mod and explain your side. This is what they are here for. You posting a thread on the matter just asks for people to come in and comment. If you don't want anything else said, than close the thread.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone who is actually involved PM me your side of the story.

I can't deal with this right now due to a broken laptop charger, but send me as much information as you can and I'll investigate it tomorrow after my replacement arrives.


----------



## Justin (Jul 7, 2015)

Please check your PMs.


----------

